# Boss NS-2 Wiring



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Morning everyone,

Now that my NS-2 works  I was hoping to get some feedback from the group on wiring this thing up...

I already have an "mhammer approved" layout which I will attach to this post, I just thought I'd see if anyone else has advice.

For info, I am only really trying to kill my single coil hum, which using a friend's NS-2, I already know works...just need to get this thing wired into everything else.

Thanks!

View attachment 1995


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Looks like an NFL football play to me. 

Sorry...couldn't resist.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I run my dirt in the loop.
I'm sure that there are a few different ways to do it though.

If you're getting unwanted noise from the O/D, maybe try it pre-noisegate.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info Sulphur...my Green Rhino is quiet quiet, and my new amp has a built-in Tube Screamer which is also quite quiet. So it's really just my Strat that I am trying to quiet down...

~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Boss NS-2 4 Cable method??










~Andrew


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The 4-cable method being use of the send/receive loop?


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Mark,

I used the NS-2 on Christmas eve in a basic method...just put it into my chain after the A/B. I haven't wired into the effects loop on my new map yet, so all my pedals are in front of my amp. It worked well with the noise created by my single coils, but the Tubescreamer circuit in my new amp is kind of loud so I would like to kill both noises. 

The 4 cable method apparently will do that, but I wanted some expert opinions 

~Andrew


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Alright, so I have finally had a chance to play with this, and nothing is working right...when I wired up according to my whiteboard picture, my delay, phaser and chorus didn't work at all...and when I *think* I used the 4 cable method, I just have lots of noise, as if the NS-2 isn't doing anything.

So, one last plea for help, how do I wire this thing with my amp's effects loop and onboard distortion, which I have since learned, sounds quite good, but is noisy.

Thanks everyone, I know I can get this to work, I just need some help!

~Andrew


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Let's get a feel for the circuit. Here is the schematic, courtesy of my buddy Stephen Giles in London: 









Now, what you will see is that the output of Q1 (the input buffer stage) can be traced to three different destinations:

1) Via C12, it goes to a gain stage, formed around IC2a, where the signal dynamics are subsequently sensed and transformed into a control signal via all thos various stages with the diodes you see. That control signal goes to pin 8 of IC1, and tells that chip (an M5207 dual VCA) to increase or decrease gain.

2) The Q1 output goes to Q2, which provides a buffered output; essentially a clean copy of the input signal, that provides the "send".

3) It goes to the Return jack, and another buffer stage, formed by Q4.

The Return jack is a closed circuit type, such that if nothing is plugged into it, it takes its feed directly from the input buffer stage (Q1). At this point, the Send jack becomes somewhat redundant, although the fact that it provides a buffered output means that one can actually use the NS-2 as an active splitter to send to two amps or pedal chains! Note, however, that the noise-reduction will NOT be applied to whatever you direct the Send output to. Still, it could be handy if one was interested in feeding a copy of the instrument signal to a mixing board or whatnot. If one makes no use of the Send/Receive jacks, the input signal is internally patch to the Return, such that, whether you know it or not, you are ALWAYS using the Return input.

If you DO plug something into the Return jack, the default connection to Q1 is interrupted, such that Q4's input is completely isolated from the pedal's input.

The electronic switching turns on either Q6, to use the unaltered signal coming from Q4, or Q7, to use the signal version that has been modified by IC1, according to the control signal properties.

In the ideal arrangement, one would plug directly into the NS-2, use the Send to go to your pedal chain, and take the Return feed from wherever you feel it appropriate to now apply the noise reduction. That may be at the end of the pedal chain, prior to the amp input, but might also be just after a compressor and distortion that would normally diminish the sort of signal dynamics one needs to reliably distinguish between noise and signal.

The "4-cable method" illustrated treats everything between your guitar and the Send jack of your amp as if it were simply a bunch of pedals. That path can NOT be broken for the method to work. When I say "can not be broken", I don't mean that any pedals on the way to the amp can't be bypassed. They can be, but unless you are assured there is an unbroken path from NS-2 Send to amp loop Send, the setup won't work properly.

The Send jack of your amp's loop should be treated as if it were the output of a stompbox in the prototypic NS-2 setup I described earlier. Again, think of the amp's input section as if it were a pedal.

From that Loop Send jack, you would go to whatever pedals you wish to have in the amp's FX loop. The output of the last pedal then goes to the Return jack of the NS-2, and the Output jack of the NS-2 then goes to the Return jack of the amp loop.

By this arrangement, the dynamics of the signal are detected before the signal has been tampered with, and the noise-reduction is then applied after amp's pre-amp (and any pedals preceding it) and all pedals in the FX loop.

I hope that makes sense.


----------

